
Show HN: Spy Codes: free booklet for kids - LeonB
http://www.secretgeek.net/codes
======
LeonB
I made this as a fun weekend activity. If people enjoy it or have feedback on
it I can make more interesting printable code activities that build on it.
Cheers.

